# Timberline Chain Sharpener - "Group buy"



## BrianK (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I contacted Phil Krantz, owner of Timberline Chainsaw Sharpeners, and asked if he would offer a discount for Hearth.com members (i.e., a "Group buy" discount.)

He said to use this code: hearth
in the "Apply Promo Code" box during checkout for a $15 discount.

He also reduced the retail price $5 from last fall. The original price was $129.95, now it is $124.95.

I'll be ordering one soon. (Since I have no adult experience sharpening a chainsaw by any method, I should be a good guinea pig.)


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Apr 5, 2012)

Dangit.. I just bought the Husqvarna roller getup two days ago..


----------



## muncybob (Apr 5, 2012)

cool, thanx for the info!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

Brian, is there a deadline on the discount?  I want to get one but its gonna be a couple weeks til I can.  Thanks for your work getting with Phil!


----------



## BrianK (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Brian, is there a deadline on the discount? I want to get one but its gonna be a couple weeks til I can. Thanks for your work getting with Phil!


I'd imagine he'd let it run for a while. I'll ask him if there is a deadline, but he didn't mention one.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like Phil is a smart businessman. Making this community happy is a sure-fire way to sell a chit-ton of product. Super Cedars or a Fiskars anyone?

EDIT: And BrianK, nice avatar  and helluva nice job on securing the group discount!


----------



## Nixon (Apr 5, 2012)

If any of You buy the Timberline , You'll find that after a short time that the other systems were archaic ,and crude .


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks pretty slick


----------



## punchy (Apr 5, 2012)

very interested.  thought about grinder, but not sure if i could justify it.  i don't do terrible hand filing, but it would be nice to true with exact angles.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 5, 2012)

I just tried it. With PayPal and Credit Card (Debit), and it keeps saying something is wrong with my address.  I have triple checked Everything.    

The Promo does work though. Gonna try again in a bit...

(EDIT: It worked after a few more minutes. But still wouldnt work through my PayPal account. Only thru my Debit the 2nd time around.)

BrianK- Thanks for the foot work in getting the discount. That was a stand up thing to do... Going out and using my new 460 tomorrow. Review will soon follow after delivery. Thanks.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 7, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> BrianK- Thanks for the foot work in getting the discount. That was a stand up thing to do... Going out and using my new 460 tomorrow. Review will soon follow after delivery. Thanks.


 
Thanks DD. I wish I could say I did something altruistic, but frankly money is really tight, and I really wanted to get one of these. When I'm buying equipment, tools, etc., I tend to research it into the ground. A little bit of OCD in that regard, probably. But I've looked at every available option for chainsaw sharpening, since I'm essentially starting from scratch, and my research indicates that, despite the initial cost, the Timberline Sharpener is the best & quickest (because you don't have to remove the chain), and the closest thing to idiot proof on the market. It looks like it takes all the variables out and provides consistent, factory level sharpening every time, and it can be done in the field without a power supply, using a tool easily carried on the belt.

Here's a review from the ArboristSite thread. I've consistently seen statements that once its set up and you know how to use it, you can sharpen a decently maintained chain in* 3 to 5 minutes*:



> *My official review of the timberline chain sharpener*
> 
> Ok, Below is my personal official review of the Timberline Chain Sharpener.​​My credentials and experience are as follows; I am a professional Firefighter for a DOD facility and volunteer on my days off. I am a amateur/semi-skilled at tree felling and cutting. I also am an amateur OPE mechanic. I have firm love/understanding for chainsaws and their components. With that being said take this review for what its worth and again these are my opinions only.​​Before I go any further, I want to also mention that Phil (Rockstock) provided me with this unit as a demo. I have no affiliation with Timberline, or Phil.​​I will try to keep this short yet informative. All the chains I sharpened were in decent shape, and attached are the chains that were sharpened.​Pros;​1. Well built and easy to use​2. Quality material​3. Easy to understand directions​4. Can do 20 inch chain *in less than 5 min once versed with device*​5. Takes the variances of hand filing out of the picture​6. All cutters are precise and same in all ways​​Cons;​1. Initial setup/out of box cost a little high​2. Tips and angle dies not marked with appropriate size/ angles.​3. Carbide tip has area which will never be used​4. Can't adjust for the 10 degree down angle a lot of chains are supposed to be sharpened with.​5. Need second setup for filing rakers (or not, its all in what you want)​​Possible improvements;​1. Etch/mark all "loose" pieces (not to difficult to figure out but would be nice).​2. Create a way to adjust carbide tip so that when one area is dull can be adjusted to use rest of tip. (part closest to the angle chuck)​3. Create a way to adjust from 0-10 (or more) down angle​​At the end of the day....​1 being poor, 10 being excellent....​​Packaging- 9/10​Quality of Material 9/10​Craftsmanship 9/10​Ease of instructions 9/10​Ease of use 9/10​Price of Package 7/10 ( You get what you pay for though)​Price of accessories 8/10​At the end of the day 9/10​​I want to add that while sharpening my chains i could certainly tell how bad of a hand filer I really am. I even was using the Husqvarna combo tool prior to this. Some of the teeth would need no additional grinding, some a little, and some were horrendous. Again I am no professional hand filer to begin with, but I think this tool could be used by a novice to a pro with the same end results.​​Below are some pics I took. Please comment or ask questions that I may have forgot or didn't remember to talk about.​​​​P1020122.JPG​P1020123.JPG​P1020124.JPG​P1020125.JPG​P1020126.JPG​


----------



## toonces (Apr 8, 2012)

i want one


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2012)

The Timberline came in today. Along with a couple things for the 460... Talk about Fast Shipping....

Hope to get time later to try it. Son was up sick last night. We both stayed home. Gotta take care of him 1st.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how long the carbide tips last?  Even approximately?


----------



## BrianK (Apr 9, 2012)

jotul8e2 said:


> Anyone have any idea how long the carbide tips last? Even approximately?


On the ArboristSite thread, the owner of the company said the carbides are good for sharpening a minimum of 20 chains. However, he also said he has sharpened over 100 chains with one carbide he takes to trade shows and other venues and its not worn out:



> Everyone always asks me right from the start how long the carbide cutters last. I've had many customers tell me they are very happy with the cutters after 20+ sharpenings. I've done demonstrations at trade shows using 1 carbide and after well over 100 sharpenings I would still not consider it worn out as it still does a good job. The longevity will depend on how it is used, just like a chain. Use it correctly and it will last a very long time. I've used these on air tools at 4000 rpms and they work great! Very precise at removing small amounts of metal because of the high flute count.


 
So I think we'll get a lot of mileage out of these carbides. I'm ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## Nixon (Apr 9, 2012)

BrianK said:


> On the ArboristSite thread, the owner of the company said the carbides are good for sharpening a minimum of 20 chains. However, he also said he has sharpened over 100 chains with one carbide he takes to trade shows and other venues and its not worn out:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think we'll get a lot of mileage out of these carbides. I'm ordering one tomorrow.



I've done about 40 chains , some multiple times on one carbide cutter . A word of caution though , Do not turn the handle backwards . It will damage the cutter .


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2012)

I've done 2 chains so far this morning. Taken me longer than expected. After doing it a few more times, I'm sure it will get easier. One thing is for sure. That carbide cutter will remove material in very short order. I did a chain on my Husky that had found an old Eye Bolt. Cutters were pretty bad. Took about 10 minutes to do the entire chain, but took me 10 minutes to get it properly set-up. There is only 8 steps to get it set-up. But they must be done precisely and properly.

The second chain was a little faster. Definitely an value added product to an arsenal. IMO. I also bought the 25° & 35° angle inserts. Have yet to try them. But for what they cost, the discount basically paid for them.


----------



## buddylee (Apr 9, 2012)

How sharp is the chain after sharpening compared to a new chain and one sharpened with a grinder ?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2012)

buddylee said:


> How sharp is the chain after sharpening compared to a new chain and one sharpened with a grinder ?


Never had one sharpened with a grinder... Only had new and hand sharpened. 

I did a chain w/ the 35° angle dies and it flew through the wood. Large chips.. Very Large Chips... But it did take me 2 times to get the cutter to take the 35° angle. Maybe it can be done in one pass. But it felt like to much being takin off. So I did it in 2 steps. Half on the 1st round and the next half on the 2nd.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Is one better than the other?? Prob not. I am not the best hand filer. I will admit that. I have only been self sharpening for a lil over a year. So this is my way of getting a very good edge on the 1st try. I still intend to hone my hand filing. But until then, this definitely does the trick.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 9, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Never had one sharpened with a grinder... Only had new and hand sharpened.
> 
> I did a chain w/ the 35° angle dies and it flew through the wood. Large chips.. Very Large Chips... But it did take me 2 times to get the cutter to take the 35° angle. Maybe it can be done in one pass. But it felt like to much being takin off. So I did it in 2 steps. Half on the 1st round and the next half on the 2nd.
> 
> ...


Don't forget DD that over the course of several sharpenings, you are going to need to file the rakers down by hand.   Does the instructions for the Timberline go over that detail?


----------



## ScotO (Apr 9, 2012)

One more note........is that Timberline not the sexiest little gadget you ever saw?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 9, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Don't forget DD that over the course of several sharpenings, you are going to need to file the rakers down by hand.   Does the instructions for the Timberline go over that detail?



I know to file the rakers... One more thing I have learned here. Burning pellets requires more maintenance on the stove and less work on getting fuel... Burning wood requires more work and maintenance on getting fuel and less on the stove.. Exact opposites. But they both have a spot in my home.

And yes.... Its Sexy.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 9, 2012)

This thing should produce rediculously sharp chains that hold an edge well.   Nice to see a device that works and there's no chance of overheating a tooth like there is with a grinder.  Closest thing I've seen to "idiot proof" too.


----------



## ditchrider (Apr 9, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> This thing should produce rediculously sharp chains that hold an edge well. Nice to see a device that works and there's no chance of overheating a tooth like there is with a grinder. Closest thing I've seen to "idiot proof" too.


This gives me a question about angles. I've always gone with 30 degrees because that's how my chain was manufactured. Could someone answer what the advantage of a 25, 30 or 35 degree maintenance would be? Thanks.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 10, 2012)

ditchrider said:


> This gives me a question about angles. I've always gone with 30 degrees because that's how my chain was manufactured. Could someone answer what the advantage of a 25, 30 or 35 degree maintenance would be? Thanks.


 I'd start a new thread for that one.


----------



## ditchrider (Apr 10, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I'd start a new thread for that one.


Sounds more like a debate than a simple answer. Do I have to post it in the Ash Can or can I start here and see what happens?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 13, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Hi Folks,
> I contacted Phil Krantz, owner of Timberline Chainsaw Sharpeners, and asked if he would offer a discount for Hearth.com members (i.e., a "Group buy" discount.)
> 
> He said to use this code: hearth
> ...



Thanks Brian I just placed my order and got the 15 off ! Man I can't wait woot  

Pete


----------



## BrianK (Apr 13, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Thanks Brian I just placed my order and got the 15 off ! Man I can't wait woot
> 
> Pete


I ordered mine Tuesday and received it yesterday. Very fast service. I will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## punchy (Apr 14, 2012)

mine is on the way also, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok I used the new Timberline sharpener on my Stihl MS 250 and MS290 Farm Boss today. In the past I've had my chains sharpened at the local Stihl dealer which is just a block from my house so i have not hand sharpened a chain in the past except a few times as a teen. 

I only used my MS250 around the house for trimming etc. in the past and dropping a couple small trees. I just bought the Farm Boss last month. It's not even broken in yet but the new chain was dull after cutting up some cherry recently. 

The directions were simple and relatively straightforward but do not mention anything about the rakers. It took several tries to get it set up properly on each saw but once set up it was simple and straightforward and relatively quick. Both saws cut very well after sharpening. Probably on par with a new chain. 

Again I have nothing to compare this to but I am certainly pleased with the quality (superb) and ease of use (after i got it figured out) as well as the effectiveness of this sharpener. 

I am sure others with far more experience with saws and sharpening methods can provide more helpful reviews. 

On the other hand if you're a noob looking for a simple reliable effective sharpening method I don't think you can go wrong with this device.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2012)

So the Timberline can or cannot be used on the rakers?  Doesn't appear so to me and flat filing the rakers with the appropriate depth guide is a no-brainer.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 15, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> So the Timberline can or cannot be used on the rakers?  Doesn't appear so to me and flat filing the rakers with the appropriate depth guide is a no-brainer.



Yeah. Has to be done separately. But still an invaluable tool for a Sorry hand sharpener like myself


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 15, 2012)

I usually file the rakers by hand anyway so no biggy. My main concern is a perfect edge without taking too much off the tooth which is why I want the timberline. 

Pete


----------



## punchy (May 11, 2012)

did you have to refer to the 'tips and tricks' on timberlines site? my 025 did wonderful on 3/16, but my ms362 does not seem to like the 7/32. i cant find even cutting on both sides. tonite i read on their site the 'tips n tricks'

Carbides experience most wear the first time a chain is sharpened. This is due to the carbide not seating properly and binding in the hook of the chain. To avoid this, seat the carbide into the chain by leaving the side knobs loose on the sharpener. Sharpen each tooth of the chain very slightly. You will hear/feel a chatter as the carbide spins which will smooth out as the hook of the chain shapes to the contour of the carbide. This is only necessary the first time a chain is sharpened. 

the 3/16 chain is low kickback, and the 362 is full chisel.


----------



## MasterMech (May 11, 2012)

punchy said:


> did you have to refer to the 'tips and tricks' on timberlines site? my 025 did wonderful on 3/16, but my ms362 does not seem to like the 7/32. i cant find even cutting on both sides. tonite i read on their site the 'tips n tricks'
> 
> Carbides experience most wear the first time a chain is sharpened. This is due to the carbide not seating properly and binding in the hook of the chain. To avoid this, seat the carbide into the chain by leaving the side knobs loose on the sharpener. Sharpen each tooth of the chain very slightly. You will hear/feel a chatter as the carbide spins which will smooth out as the hook of the chain shapes to the contour of the carbide. This is only necessary the first time a chain is sharpened.
> 
> the 3/16 chain is low kickback, and the 362 is full chisel.


 
Stihl's recomended file size for their 3/8" chain is 13/64".  7/32" will work but the file/cutter will be very tight in the hook the first time around.  I believe some Stihl chain specs a 10 degree down angle as well but IIRC it was all Rapid Micro (semi-chisel) stuff.


----------



## punchy (May 11, 2012)

thank you.  before i ordered, i looked at my file the stihl dealer gave me with my new ms362 and they are 7/32.  so that is why i ordered that size. so now i have the 13/64 on the way.


----------



## nate379 (May 11, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with that site? None of the pics load up and the words are scattered all over the page.

What file do I need for 3/8" Rapid Super chain?


----------



## weatherguy (May 12, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Anyone else having issues with that site? None of the pics load up and the words are scattered all over the page.
> 
> What file do I need for 3/8" Rapid Super chain?


 
Its looks okay to me, maybe try again and see how it looks today.


----------



## benp (May 12, 2012)

I have had the Timberline for a while and really like it alot. I came from using the Husky roller and Save Edges. A marked improvement for me.

One of the best things for me is that if you space out for a second and keep turning and turning, you still only take x amount off. Unlike the hand filing..woops.

I had one issue with the sharpener which I then had modified. I wanted to be able to see where the cutter was riding on BOTH teeth, not where it was on the tooth closest to the pawl.













So I took it to my Machinist buddy.






The other side is already cut for the pawl and all that was needed was the slot for the adjustment screw.

Wal-la. Swap the pawl around and flip the sharpener and I'm good to go.










I cant say enough good things about my dealings with Timberline and Phil. Excellent Excellent

Super fast shipping, very prompt customer service when emailing questions, and just going above and beyond.

Very happy with the sharpener.


----------



## Realstone (Jun 23, 2012)

Ordered mine based on the rave reviews posted here. Also wanted to give this thread a bump so that everyone here knows about this offer. Thanks again Brian.

*edit*  Also, only $12.79 shipping to Canada.  Usually you get dinged hard on shipping but this is a pleasant exception.


----------



## DMZX (Jun 23, 2012)

I asked for the Timberline for a Father's Day gift. Right off, I was impressed with the quality of the product. 

I have used used it 5 times and like the precision and ease of operation. I am a pretty fair hand filer, but I tend to favor one side of the chain.  The Timberline remedies that. 

It takes a bit longer and I still touch up with a file in the field, but I can get a near new edge back on the chain when I get it to my shop.


----------



## nate379 (Jun 23, 2012)

I ended up buying one of these at the local shop for $230
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=oregon chain sharpener&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17683309684810318433&sa=X&ei=BXHmT6PwHaHq2QXogYXbCQ&ved=0CKoBEPMCMAU

Works fine out in the field.  I just plug it into the inverter in my truck and I have it screwed to a plank I put on the tailgate.


----------



## benp (Jul 1, 2012)

My original pawl/stop was beginning to look like some red squirrels got after it.






I had contacted Phil earlier about the pawl and he gave me instructions on how to get a new one.

I installed the new pawl yesterday. I just used a small drill bit as the punch and then repressed the pin back in with a vise.

I also put in the 13/64 cutter that I had ordered at the time of the new pawl and tried that out for sharpening.

Oh man, I tell you what. It was like cutting butter.

So, I dont know if that was from a new cutter or the 13/64 size.

I seemed to knock out an 84dl chain rather quick.

Again, a good product and a good company with really good customer service.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 2, 2012)

Is the pawl aluminum?  How long/how many chains have you done with the original?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Is the pawl aluminum?  How long/how many chains have you done with the original?



Its aluminum. The entire thing is aluminum. All except for the carbide cutter (the handle for the cutter is aluminum).

Got me curious now. I haven't looked at mine. Although I have only used mine a dozen times. 

The harder the chain is pushed backwards into the pawl, the worse its gonna be. Gonna have a gander at mine this evening.


----------



## benp (Jul 2, 2012)

MM,

Yes the pawl is aluminum.

I have maybe 40 sharpenings on the old pawl, all with the 7/32 cutter.

One thing I did notice using the 13/64 is that there was less tooth wiggle during initial contact of the cutter and tooth. I believe that's where the pawl wear came from. The tooth would torque backwards a bit at first.

In the one picture I have in my first post post you can see how the tooth rides offset to the pawl and then from flipping the stop around to do both sides is why its wore on the other side also.

ETA - Beat by a few minutes.....


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 2, 2012)

If you're sharpening Stihl chain, 13/64 is the recommended size for all of their 3/8" chain.


----------



## benp (Jul 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> If you're sharpening Stihl chain, 13/64 is the recommended size for all of their 3/8" chain.


 
Oregon chain.


----------



## tony58 (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anione know if this offer is still available?Sept 18,2012...
 Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Prof (Sep 18, 2012)

tony58 said:


> Does anione know if this offer is still available?Sept 18,2012...
> Thanks,
> Tony


 
It was still available this summer, I bet it is still active now.


----------



## klk (Sep 5, 2013)

tony58 said:


> Does anyone know if this offer is still available?Sept 18,2012...
> Thanks,
> Tony



As of today, Sept 5, 2013, "hearth" still works as a discount code.


----------



## HDRock (Sep 6, 2013)

You can use code, ksl5 to get $20 discount if you order online ,or call and ask for a arboristsite.com member  discount


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

There also is a member there making a chain vise that looks like it works well with the Timberline sharpener.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 7, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> There also is a member there making a chain vise that looks like it works well with the Timberline sharpener.


Yep ! " I made some chain vices " by Homelite 410 .
I like the one that will work with roller guides , and the Timberline . I've got to find out if it'll work with the ATOP guide. . 
Seems like it'll make a good birthday present !


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 7, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Yep ! " I made some chain vices " by Homelite 410 .
> I like the one that will work with roller guides , and the Timberline . I've got to find out if it'll work with the ATOP guide. .
> Seems like it'll make a good birthday present !


I've been watching that thread also... Gonna prob wait for a Gen 4 or 5 HD. He definitely does some fine work.


----------



## tom dee (Oct 25, 2013)

kewt i'll wait till its bout 39.95 as it twont do chisel chains  this is for round home owner cutters nice design n all that but eh.. fireman  usually use the carbide chain to puncture roofs etc . I thought that it was agressive chisel type cutter  usually replaced not round ground in field  but i could be wrong i no fireman. Well designed by a thinker  n all that  But i no think about sharpening much it just done  mine are multi angle square file  chisel sharpened  no cranking  he he..


----------



## laxin213 (May 5, 2015)

I PM'ed timberline on FB, hoping they reinstate the code. I've looked into a grinder and I think I'm leaning this way.


----------

